# My Space



## bob393 (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm nosey!

Does anyone have a my space page?

I do: http://www.myspace.com/168034377

I know it's just another page to work on but it's kinda cool!
Yah I know I need to change the URL,
I know no pictures there either.


----------



## bob393 (Apr 3, 2007)

I cheated I voted first!


----------



## toolcrazy (Apr 3, 2007)

Nope and I will probably never have one. Too many other things I could spend my time on. Like World of Warcraft.[]


----------



## stevers (Apr 5, 2007)

No and I agree with Steve. To busy and wouldn't know what to do with it anyway. Who the he_ _ wants to read about me?


----------



## Ligget (Apr 5, 2007)

I am trying to find time to update my website, so I voted no to myspace![|)][]


----------



## Monty (Apr 5, 2007)

Nope. First off I don't have enough time to keep up my web site or enough shop time. 
When my kids were on My Space and You Tube, I had more computer problems than any thing else.


----------



## Dario (Apr 5, 2007)

I have one just for kicks.  I haven't costumized it so it looks bare bones. Like the rest, can't even have time to update my website [B)]

I would love to have any of you guys join mine if you have one.

http://www.myspace.com/aoturnings

By the way...I also created 2 groups there PENTURNING and WOODTURNING I would encourage everyone to join.  Right now it is EXTREMELY pathetic, woodturning don't even have a member yet (except me)!!!!  [xx(][B)] LOL


----------



## byounghusband (Apr 5, 2007)

I have one with the assistance of my 14 year old Daughter...  If you read it, you will see a lot of the profile was done by her.  She is a bit of a Smart-A** like me....[}][]

Dario/Bob,
I sent you requests.  I will see about the two groups so Dario won't feel so lonely...[:0][]


----------



## dillonproturner (Apr 8, 2007)

I voted No, but I had one. It was a waste of my time and I had much more to do with my life, plus, I hate it, and I sounded like a nerd about woodworking and I think that scared some people off, j/k. Plus, I think that it is really pointless and dumb.
Dillon


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 9, 2007)

Nope, and have no interest to have one. But I do have my own domain and am trying to get my website finished.


----------



## micah (May 18, 2007)

Yep, I got one!

http://www.myspace.com/bowyorang


----------



## Ptolemy (May 18, 2007)

Yep, I got one too.
http://www.myspace.com/whittakerclassics
LOML set it up for me.  She's into these things.  I can't see me really updating much but she enjoys it so what the heck.


----------



## Dario (May 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ptolemy_
> <br />Yep, I got one too.
> http://www.myspace.com/whittakerclassics
> LOML set it up for me.  She's into these things.  I can't see me really updating much but she enjoys it so what the heck.



Same here...LOML set it up for me too!


----------



## shawn394 (Jun 6, 2007)

I have one.  Set it up to help find classmates for high school reunion.  Shawn


----------



## ericw95 (Jun 6, 2007)

For school reunions you may want to visit www.classreport.org

I have NO affiliation with it except I am coming up on a milestone reunion and our class has been using it instead of classmates.com

"CLASSREPORT.ORG provides free class reunion websites for every graduating class of every
high school, with free access for all class members. No ads, no spam, no pop-ups, no fees."


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 9, 2007)

Nope, and I don't want one. They are juvenile and too many ads. But I do have a blogger.


----------



## gerryr (Jun 9, 2007)

I'll get one when H**l freezes over.[}]


----------



## Penmonkey (Jun 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gerryr_
> <br />I'll get one when H**l freezes over.[}]



Right there with you!!!


----------



## GBusardo (Jun 12, 2007)

Actually, Myspace has developed into a very useful tool in child rearing.  I have a 16 yr old son and a 19 yr old daughter. Some time back, one of my bowling buddies invited me to join Myspace. I went for it and sometime later my buddy's daughter (who is 16 years old and a good friend of my son) invited me to be her friend. I thought it took some chutzpa for her to invite me into her life like that, so I said ok. Now my son and daughter were put on the spot. How could they not invite me to be their friend? After a while, they both invited me and I now get a glimpse of what goes on in their lives.  What kids think is fine now a days, is not so fine in my eyes and I can gently nudge them in the right direction. My advise to any parent that has a child that wants to be on Myspace is to give the ok. Then invite them to be your friend. It can be a real eye opener.


----------



## bob393 (Jul 5, 2007)

Gary.

That was a strang thing for me also. 
My childrens friends invited me to join there space and well the same chain of events happened. 
Well put.


----------



## Dario (Jul 5, 2007)

Gary,

You got that right.  

Being divorced who sees his kids only 2 weekends a month, I also learned a lot about my kids through online BLOGs similar to MySpace.  I haven't been invited yet by them but there are other ways/means to read their BLOG, posts, comments, etc. []  For now, I will wait patiently []

BTW, this thread helped me get a few IAP members added to MySpace friends.  THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Poppers-n-Pens (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah, I've got one: http://www.myspace.com/tstuber  

My children are too young to understand much of what goes on in this world right now, but I completely agree with being able to see what your children are being exposed to.

Due to my lack of time, my wife pretty much handles my page and I tweak it to appear correctly.  As you'll notice, I haven't had an opportunity to tweak it recently; just scroll to the right and you'll see my page as it is meant to be seen.


----------



## ahoiberg (Aug 6, 2007)

i've been on myspace for quite a while now. it's been a great way for me to connect with some old friends from back home. i used to spend a lot of time on it, but that's not really the case anymore although i do still surf around from time to time. i'd love to become 'friends' with the rest of the penturning myspace gang!

http://www.myspace.com/andrewhoiberg


----------



## NancyLaird (Aug 6, 2007)

I have to change my vote to yes.  My son was so kind to set up an account under our company name so we can showcase our work and see if we get any traffic.

It's here:  <u>myspace.com/dandnspecialties </u>

Of course, it's been set up for only a week so it's still a work in progress, so I have no experience to offer.

Nancy


----------



## cdcarter (Aug 14, 2007)

I think I'm the wrong demographic.


----------



## BigRob777 (Aug 23, 2007)

Wow, that's higher than I thought.  What Travis said.
Rob


----------



## Daniel (Aug 29, 2007)

I had one and spent quite a bit of time delveloping it. it didn't accomplish much as far as pens go.
but it did accomplish what Gary mentions above. all three of my children have my spaces as well as my wife. not only did we all add each other as friends. i added many of my childrens friends as friends. that way all the spam messages they get i also get.
not only do i have myspace in common with my kids. i play most of the video games that they are interested in. i found that this makes the time we share much better. we can have real conversations. and when they talk, i know what they are talking about. i have had my sons friends come to me for advice on how to play games like marrowind, cause according to my son i am the master of it. not some old guy making a fool of himself trying to stay in touch with an 18 year old. just last night my son, his best friend and his friends girlfriend sat for three hours in my livingroom with me like we where just hanging out as friends. priceless connection for me.
i deleted my myspace cause it created mountains of spam to my websight e-mail. but i still share my wifes in order to stay in touch with my kids experiences.


----------



## BigguyZ (Aug 29, 2007)

I'm actually thinking of using a MySpace page for my storefront.  Just have pictures of pens for sale and their descriptions in the photo album, and deal over email.  It might not be the best solution, but I'm internet retarded and poor.  So I think it'll work for now...


----------

